
Horse, petrified but still harnessed, discovered in Pompeii - wglb
https://www.kare11.com/mobile/article/news/nation-now/horse-petrified-but-still-harnessed-discovered-in-pompeii-might-have-belonged-to-military-general/465-bf305b20-698f-4f52-a848-8c7fcee08922
======
paktek123
I get access denied

~~~
ironic_ali
Same for the poor horse.

